# 1930's/1940's color chips



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 23, 2009)

These are for aircraft, but I tripped over a nice selection of period color chips at:
http://www.dmairfield.org/people/colby_to/Berryloid_color_charts.pdf
Fun to look at, and might help someone zero in on an appropriate color.


----------



## Coreyk (Nov 27, 2009)

*Wow*

These are great. Thanks!

Corey K


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 17, 2010)

I found another set of chips and formulas for 1946 civilian jeeps at:
http://www.thecj2apage.com/paint.html
Just more period color possibilities!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 13, 2011)

And another set of colors from 1917:
http://oldhousecolors.com/2007/01/17/a-1917-colour-chart-for-house-colors/


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 13, 2011)

And here  is one from the 1920's:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nwylie/sets/72157622557575109/


----------

